# LG V20 phone -- any GPS issues?



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a new LG V20 phone on order, and someone told me that LG phones have issues with GPS receivers. Has anyone had that problem?

Or, more specifically -- *has anyone had that problem with THIS phone?*


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I have a new LG V20 phone on order, and someone told me that LG phones have issues with GPS receivers. Has anyone had that problem?
> < . . . >


I've had my LG G5 for a few months and its GPS performance seems as good or maybe better as the phone it replaced, a Samsung Galaxy S5. Used both for Uber.

FWIW, if I didn't already have the G5, I wouldn't hesitate getting the V20.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks. Hopefully it will work fine.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I have a new LG V20 phone on order, and someone told me that LG phones have issues with GPS receivers.


"Someone" probably didn't know what they were talking about, I had a G3, G4, and G5 and never had a peep of trouble with the GPS.... or anything else really. They were solid phones.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I came from using the G3, traded it in for the V20. However, I rarely used either of them for Navigation. I use an LG G Tab F 8.0 and have had no GPS issues.

I loved my G3, loving my V20, worth the upgrade! The secondary screen is surprisingly useful!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I came from using the G3, traded it in for the V20. However, I rarely used either of them for Navigation. I use an LG G Tab F 8.0 and have had no GPS issues.
> 
> I loved my G3, loving my V20, worth the upgrade! The secondary screen is surprisingly useful!


Been using the phone for several days -- including using Maps when I'm just driving around not working -- with zero GPS issues. Had a couple of "pax can't place a pindrop" issues, but those poor souls would have problems no matter what kind of phone I'M using!

I haven't figured out the secondary screen yet. What do you use it for in Uberworld?


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

I had this phone since launch. No issues with GPS or anything. Pindrop issues are not on your end. Secondary screen is for your own personal use. I have not used it for uber.


----------



## BadBryD (Dec 3, 2016)

If you push and hold in the second screen (I believe) I've only had my V20 two days, it gives you options for settings. It wasn't quite like the V10 when it came to removing things out of there. At any rate. In mine, I have Uber, Lyft, Pandora, fb, and Facebook messenger. And then you can set different actions for it to do when you're in certain areas like "home", "work" whatever. I didn't have a need for that but there was a feature that whenever you connect to Bluetooth it does stuff. Mine controls my Pandora. Since Uber likes to be a punk on volume I just run Pandora externally. Oh and now Pandora has replay? Lmao so there's all that too.


JimKE said:


> Been using the phone for several days -- including using Maps when I'm just driving around not working -- with zero GPS issues. Had a couple of "pax can't place a pindrop" issues, but those poor souls would have problems no matter what kind of phone I'M using!
> 
> I haven't figured out the secondary screen yet. What do you use it for in Uberworld?


----------



## BadBryD (Dec 3, 2016)

This is the thread I've been looking for. For some reason my V20 has been giving me issues. I've uninstalled, reinstalled, signed out, signed in, blown on it, massaged it, shook it, yelled at it, yelled at other people for judging me, googled and got no where but adds to sign up to drive for Uber plugged it in and unplugged it etc. Everything but throw it really.

I don't understand what the issue is. I have had a LG G3 which is my back up right now it just... Really is creating issues with getting in touch with PAX and T-Mobile was not helpful, they just tried selling me some BS OBDII thing no one should fall for. I had a LGV10 for a few days that my bf was letting my try out while he was about to do jump with it to the V20. Uber/Lyft worked fine on that and that was when I was first introduced to "iZat". V20 also has that. If you don't know what it is, basically it uses wifi to enhance your location in dense areas like downtown or in parking garages so you can find your way around easier. It is a chip inside the processor. So I am extremely perplexed as to what is going on, why I am getting just... Invisible maps on both. Id totally get it if it was Uber. They don't care about anything. And I remember when the G3 came out, a lot of app developers were very weary of its success and were slow to develop for it but once it took off, the updates rolled out and everything was streamlined and equivalent to a Samsung if not better. There shouldn't be an issue with a halo phone at this point. It has always been my job as a social media manager to stay up to date with how mobile devices work with social media platforms etc so I have always had the most popular devices and more than one at a time so I'm seriously confused what's up with this one. Maybe it is broken if none of you guys have any issues?

TL;DR why do your V20s have maps and mine doesn't?
I've included photos of the V20 fail and screenshots of G3 in action


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Do you have similar issues using Maps or Waze independently of Uber/Lyft?

I'm not a techie, but that sounds like some major problem with the phone. I'd take it back and get a new one.

Mine's been working great, zero issues.


----------



## BadBryD (Dec 3, 2016)

I actually just installed Uber driver on a Friend of Mike's V20 and it worked, of course. I'm going to do a factory reset and see what happens. If that doesn't fix it, it's going back. I'm pretty upset. How can a brand new phone be broken out of the box. Maps and Waze work fine just for sake of argument. So odd.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

it almost looks like the map is zoomed out. try zooming in, if you can.


----------



## BadBryD (Dec 3, 2016)

I tried zooming in. I ended up logging in from a friend's V20 that's only a few days older and it worked so I factory reset my phone and all is good. I have "my places" off and "iZat" off. Just like his phone. I'm not sure if it was when I set it up using my old LG and it sent malware... Who knows. But it works now.


----------

